# ~Requesting red plants~



## Paul Higashikawa (Mar 18, 2004)

As the deadline for IALC draws near, my 60-P is near completion. So I am already thinking about my next layout. Perhaps someone has done it and perhaps it might give y'all some idea. But I am looking for:
​Red plants. Any and every kind you have. Red fish. If you have any suggestions, lemme know. I am open to everything

So now you know what my next layout will be like, well, sort of

Thank you!!!​


----------



## Jdinh04 (Oct 7, 2004)

Paul, lemme know if you cant get ahold of any from the local guys. I can probably send you a few stems of Polygonum kawaabogjsjfskjfsk and Ammania graccilis.


----------



## davemonkey (Mar 29, 2008)

I have a bit of _Polygonum kawagoeanum_ and some _Polygonum preatermissum_ 'ruby' that could be trimmed soon. Also have _Rotala hippuris_, but it is more green that red (very similar to Rotala sp. 'Vietnam' with the red stems) .


----------



## Paul Higashikawa (Mar 18, 2004)

Thank you all, gentlemen! My first bet is my local club guys, and if not then out of state buddies, then if that doesn't work, last resort is blah blah blah shop from outside US of A before all that crazy Non-native crappy law gets passed and we can no longer have anything from outside this country


As for the tank, since it is only a 60-P, I am looking for red plants with small and fine leaves. I will also try to train some Rotala indica or whatever into growing carpet(another idea for you guys to try, too). I don't see why it wouldn't work if the right parameter is met because as we all know, HC and Glosso are both stem plants in origin~ Come to think of it, I might just do a Color Series; this time all red; next time all yellow


----------



## TNguyen (Mar 20, 2005)

Depending on when you need for the scape. I got some Rotala mini sp. "butterfly"


----------



## Paul Higashikawa (Mar 18, 2004)

Is that the one I got from you last time, bro? Mine is growing kindda slowly for some reason.


----------



## TNguyen (Mar 20, 2005)

yup. growing like weed. If you want a good amount, give me some more time and you should have plenty by then.


----------



## Paul Higashikawa (Mar 18, 2004)

Thanks, man! Like I said, this project won't take place until a few weeks later because I do need to tear down the tank by then~

Some plants that I will make available are:

-Bolbitis 
-Flame moss
-HC
-some amount of normal and mini riccia
-hairgrass
-and whatever else I will salvage​


----------



## TNguyen (Mar 20, 2005)

No problem Paul. Just let me know when you are ready. Got plenty of HC too. 

John Dinh, you are the man. Offer from way up in Michigan! Way to represent. Glad the NASH spirit rub off when you visited. You know where to stay if you ever in town. I got your batch of butterfly for you too.


----------



## Jdinh04 (Oct 7, 2004)

Paul - I knew the guys would get your back!  hopefully you get the plants you need 

Thanh -  Hahhaha thanks man! I'll try to help and offer what I have when ever I can. You guys made me felt like home when I was down there so you guys are great!!! 

I have a sketch of a scape I wanna do, but it probably won't happen until June or so. I still need to get a canister filter for the tank and a new lighting system. 

But yes! Butterfly! I can't wait until I get my hands on some of that. Hopefully all your other plants are growing well!


----------



## beaver24 (Jan 4, 2009)

Paul and John I have Rotala mini sp. "butterfly" also! So if you need more you know where to get it!


----------



## Jdinh04 (Oct 7, 2004)

beaver24 said:


> Paul and John I have Rotala mini sp. "butterfly" also! So if you need more you know where to get it!


We'll do! Thanks for the offer!


----------



## Travis.808 (Apr 2, 2009)

Wow an all red tank sorry no plants to contribute but, am looking forward to pics of this setup.


----------



## kwc1974 (Jan 4, 2006)

Are needing red or plants that get the red hue under the right conditions?


----------



## Navarro (Feb 12, 2004)

I will have some L arcuata pretty soon.
Cheers,
Luis


----------



## HoustonFishFanatic (Feb 26, 2007)

Paul , I will have some Rotala sp. 'Butterfly' too. But the stems in my tank are pretty short as its in a 10G.
I have a about 10-12 stems of M.umbarosum and Staurogyne Sp 'Porto Velho' if some body wants them.

Also guys, I am looking for some Java moss and A. nana 'Petite'( just a couple of rhizomes).


----------



## TNguyen (Mar 20, 2005)

HoustonFishFanatic said:


> Paul , I will have some Rotala sp. 'Butterfly' too. But the stems in my tank are pretty short as its in a 10G.
> I have a about 10-12 stems of M.umbarosum and Staurogyne Sp 'Porto Velho' if some body wants them.
> 
> Also guys, I am looking for some Java moss and A. nana 'Petite'( just a couple of rhizomes).


I got some petite nana for you.


----------



## Paul Higashikawa (Mar 18, 2004)

Yeah, Bush, many of us have petites so you can have mine too

Again, thank you all! 

-John, thanks for the offer and I will send you the shrimp very soon now; waiting for females to be gravid with eggs so you will get more(potentially, haha)

-Kev, I prefer plants that are really red but of course don't mind trying a few things out including ones with red hues. 

-Travis, yes, this has been my wish for quite some time just either I forgot or never got the right equipments. But also serves to give people new idea so they can try too if they want to(and remember it doesn't have to be red)

-Lance and all others who have Rotala butterfuly, how is it growing for ya?

-Luis, thanks, man, can always count on you!


----------



## Jdinh04 (Oct 7, 2004)

Bhushan - I have a whole chunk of java moss you can have. Its a little brown, but I am sure it will grow NICE for you! PM me and I'll send it your way. 

Paul - Dude, I can't wait haha. Are these the CRS we're talking about? 

Thanh - Yes! You do got a lot of nana petite! So much that its even in the bathroom! =P haha.


----------



## HoustonFishFanatic (Feb 26, 2007)

Thanks for all the offers guys. John, thanks for the Java moss. I will definitely PM you if I can't find it here.


----------



## beaver24 (Jan 4, 2009)

Its growing very fast! I'm using Tek T5 HO 4x39 watt 6500k. 10 hours a day.



Paul Higashikawa said:


> Yeah, Bush, many of us have petites so you can have mine too
> 
> Again, thank you all!
> 
> ...


----------



## kwc1974 (Jan 4, 2006)

Bhushan

I have a whole lot of java moss you can pick up this weekend when you get the wood

Paul, I only ask cause under the MH of my tank the Blyxa is giveing some pretty good reds along with the normal green. And we could always take some hc out back and spray paint it for you


----------



## Navarro (Feb 12, 2004)

Thanh can I use your restroom?


----------



## Navarro (Feb 12, 2004)

I am not being weird I just want to go for the Anubias petite! Like six of you text me the same question!!!LOL


----------



## kwc1974 (Jan 4, 2006)

Jdinh04 said:


> Bhushan - I have a whole chunk of java moss you can have. Its a little brown, but I am sure it will grow NICE for you! PM me and I'll send it your way.
> 
> Paul - Dude, I can't wait haha. Are these the CRS we're talking about?
> 
> Thanh - Yes! You do got a lot of nana petite! So much that its even in the bathroom! =P haha.


Ahhhh, found it.


----------



## Jdinh04 (Oct 7, 2004)

LOL! you guys are funny. 

Thanh everyone wants to use your restroom now! 

I would go for the "secret" ada chamber.


----------



## Navarro (Feb 12, 2004)

No wonder anybody from the club has ever visit his crib!! I say let raid Thanh place!!!


----------



## Ajax (Apr 3, 2006)

I have some Taiwan moss, if you'd rather have that over regular Java?

John


----------



## Paul Higashikawa (Mar 18, 2004)

Guys, you are crazy, haha No going to someone's restroom for me for other reasons OTHER than when nature calls

-Thanh, like I said before it is time we group-meet soon whenever we can all get our schedules in-sync


-Luis and Kev, looking into those books for you.

-Kev, thanks for the spray paint part but I prefer my fish to be alive, haha 

-Lance, I might end up switching to my Teklight if coverage is of an issue. 

-John, my CRS right now are carrying new eggs and should labor soon. But I was referring to the cherries. Seems like the arrival of spring has prompted many of them lot to engage in some scandalous behaviors(AKA reproduction)


----------



## TNguyen (Mar 20, 2005)

Jdinh04 said:


> LOL! you guys are funny.
> 
> Thanh everyone wants to use your restroom now!
> 
> I would go for the "secret" ada chamber.


Those are not the petite. Just cutting from the regular nana growing new leaves.  Anyone who enter my ada chamber will be punish severely!


----------



## HoustonFishFanatic (Feb 26, 2007)

Thanks again for all the offers guys. 

Paul, what books?


----------



## Paul Higashikawa (Mar 18, 2004)

Oops, blurted it out by accident

The guys been asking if I can get my girl who is in Japan now to get some stuff like books with fish and plants I will see what we can find~


----------

